# Any recent cheap vets in North France with price



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Any recent cheap vets in North France with price please
Barry


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Tablet, examination, signing and stamping Pet Passport of our Border Collie at Maillaraye-sur-Seine cost me €22.50 last week.*

*If anyone knows any cheaper Vets up't Northern France please let us know.*

*:nerd::nerd::nerd:*


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> *Tablet, examination, signing and stamping Pet Passport of our Border Collie at Maillaraye-sur-Seine cost me €22.50 last week.*
> 
> *If anyone knows any cheaper Vets up't Northern France please let us know.*
> 
> *:nerd::nerd::nerd:*


Keith
Did they supply the tablets? We always take our own Drontal and in about six visits to this vet have never paid other than €15, and that's for two dogs. We also administer the tablets in front of him if that makes a difference. Last month we also spoke to another MH on the aire who also paid €15 including the tablet, but that was a very small dog. We arrange our trips to use this vet.

Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

* The Vet supplied the tablet and the dog got an extra biscuit after sitting up close to the receptionist!*

*Had to make an appointment but in and out of the Vets in less than 4 minutes.*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:frown2:We always use whichever vet is convenient and timely on our return home, so of no help really 

But for the hound + tablet we always seem to be charged upwards of 30 E +

Sometimes they check him, sometimes not, I administer the tablets

I guess if I bought them from the vet at home it would end up costing more 

What do people use to protect from ticks and lungworms ? 

I order mine from the vets but it seems very expensive for three times one months treatment, but he is a heavy dog 8 stone + 

Our latest insurance is £80 a month, for £2,500 cover £60 excess, but I guess he's getting old now for a German shepherd 

Sorry I've gone off topic:frown2: sorry

Sandra


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

We only have the one 13Kgm dog and the minimum I have managed to get away with has been 25 euros at Forges Les Eaux and we provided the tablets. This year in Chateauroux I was charged 31.30 euros even though we provided the tablets. I marvel at how good the checkup was in 4 minutes Keith! Anyone used the vet in Contres parking for a motorhome looked easier there than Chateauroux? 
peedee


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

peedee - no, it wasn't a very good or thorough examination but the visit did abide by the rules stipulated by Defra.

We walked into the Vets a few minutes before our appointment time, the Vet immediately ushered us into the 'consulting' room, he put his stethoscope to our dogs chest and listened for ten seconds, looked in the dogs eyes, took out a tablet and the dog happily swallowed it, we came out of the room, the receptionist was already filling in the details to the Pet Passport, she said how much we were being charged, cash was handed over, the dog was given an extra biscuit and we said au revoir.

The clock was on about 26 minutes past the hour when we walked in and exactly half past when we walked out.

But at the price we paid I'm not complaining.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We have used the one at Rue just north of Le Crotoy, he has is own car park and is also close to a supermarket, very reasonable for two Jack Russells, we did not prebook, in and out wthin minutes.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

chasper said:


> We have used the one at Rue just north of Le Crotoy, he has is own car park and is also close to a supermarket, very reasonable for two Jack Russells, we did not prebook, in and out wthin minutes.


We used this one this year, very nice, easy to park there and no appointment needed. However it cost €39 for a Border terrier including tablet - which she happily ate 
After using vets in Germany previous years, we thought it was pricey but think they are one of the cheapest in that area.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Just checked in 2014 we paid 25 euro for two Jack Russells, we supplied the tablet.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Malcolm where was that please


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

chasper said:


> Just checked in 2014 we paid 25 euro for two Jack Russells, we supplied the tablet.


Yes,M that was why we went there are someone recommended them from the year before. She did say that they do a lot of the passport appointments now but "unfortunately" have had to put their price up because of inflation!!!


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

quartet said:


> Malcolm where was that please


La *Maillaraye-sur-Seine, same as Keith. They have a sign in the window saying 'Return to Eng;land Consultation - €15 '. Our bills always look as if they should be more with the total manually changed, so I wonder if Keiths was a mistake, I've never heard of anyone payiong more than €15. Although we always take out own Drontal, we only pay €15 for two large dogs. Add in the pleasant aire on the banks of the Seine and to our mind it's worth a reasonable detour'.

Malcolm
*


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

St Omer.
Walk in service at 1800 hrs (6 in the evening) .
Not particularly cheap €35 for 26kg dog but very convenient as a good aire right opposite and supermarket .5 kilometre away.


----------

